# Whats your "Fatland"?



## BigCutieSasha (May 16, 2007)

Since being on this Dimensions, I have had day dreams. When I would get bored at work I would fantasize about a great place. A place I would rather be. I call it Fatland. Now I think at one point or another everyone has visited their own Fatland. So I wanted a thread for people to come and share what their perfect Fatland is.  

My Fatland. Its a beautiful place. Everything is soft. The ground, the trees, the walls (if anyone saw the Hug-a-bunch movie from the 80's, its like that place.) Restaurants have endless amounts. They never run out! When you are done and leaving, they give you more food to take with you! Lets face it, you get hungry about an hour or two later anyway. 
My house is very large. Has many floors. But has my choice of elevator or escalator. The male cast of 300 are my house staff, and they must wear the same clothes from the movie.  
You know how in some cultures they take their young girls becoming brides, to get fat to please their future husband? Well I want a room like that. Where after I have eaten I go to this room and get massaged all over to keep my body soft as it would grow. 
I would have dance parties for all my friends, and the AC in the dance hall would be on high so we don't have to sweat our asses off too bad. 
I don't think Fatland would be only for fat people, but for everyone who wanted to be there. Thin or average or fat. In Fatland we all live in harmony. 

So please now add your Fatland dream. I'll be adding as time goes on.  

PS... I want a fat friendly amusement park!! I hate not being able to go on a damn rollercoaster!


----------



## Tad (May 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Since being on this Dimensions, I have had day dreams. When I would get bored at work I would fantasize about a great place. A place I would rather be. I call it Fatland. Now I think at one point or another everyone has visited their own Fatland. So I wanted a thread for people to come and share what their perfect Fatland is.
> 
> My Fatland. Its a beautiful place. Everything is soft. The ground, the trees, the walls (if anyone saw the Hug-a-bunch movie from the 80's, its like that place.) Restaurants have endless amounts. They never run out! When you are done and leaving, they give you more food to take with you! Lets face it, you get hungry about an hour or two later anyway.
> My house is very large. Has many floors. But has my choice of elevator or escalator. The male cast of 300 are my house staff, and they must wear the same clothes from the movie.
> ...



By any chance did you read the 'young adult' book "Dinah and the Fat Green Kingdom" when you were younger? (maybe it would have been out of print by then, I read it in like 1980). A chubby young girl dreams of being a princess in the 'fat green kingdom' where her parents are always encouraging her to eat more cookies, because how else will she ever become the fat green queen? Then of course the book gets ruined at the end as she learns to eat 'properly' and exercise a bit and instantly starts loosing weight, making friends, etc. But the first three quarters were my first ever hint that anyone else could ever think this way.

-Ed


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Since being on this Dimensions, I have had day dreams. When I would get bored at work I would fantasize about a great place. A place I would rather be. I call it Fatland. Now I think at one point or another everyone has visited their own Fatland. So I wanted a thread for people to come and share what their perfect Fatland is.
> 
> My Fatland. Its a beautiful place. Everything is soft. The ground, the trees, the walls (if anyone saw the Hug-a-bunch movie from the 80's, its like that place.) Restaurants have endless amounts. They never run out! When you are done and leaving, they give you more food to take with you! Lets face it, you get hungry about an hour or two later anyway.
> My house is very large. Has many floors. But has my choice of elevator or escalator. The male cast of 300 are my house staff, and they must wear the same clothes from the movie.
> ...



My fatland has HUGE self cleaning bathtubs where you can soak in hot soapy water as long as you want and all of the towels are thick and XXXXL. All the clothing stores carry sizes up to 12x and alterations are free. ALL shoes and boots come in extra wide sizes and varying calf widths. Warm breezy outdoor climate with a huge pool and cookouts every day. Nobody has to work, no one worries about war or want and hugs are customary.


----------



## Tad (May 16, 2007)

My fatland is a massive space station. The outer rings have about three quarters earth gravity, the inner rings steadily less, so that as people get bigger and bigger they can move to where they can still move around comfortably. There is huge hall in the middle with effectively no gravity, so that anyone, no matter how big, can bascially fly. 

Of course the science and medicine has eliminated everything like high blood pressure and diabetes and any other possible side effect. Therefore people can get as fat as they want to, or eat as much as they want to and not worry about how fat they get. Or both :eat2: Many are just fat, happy to be in a place where their knees don't hurt and their flesh doesn't sag. A few grow to sizes that you would never see on earth, but live in such low microgravity that they can still get around, limited more by the fat of their limbs and by mass than by weight.

Everyone there is fat or admires fat people, so fashions are designed to show off fat bodies. The temperature is moderate all the time, so a lot of flesh can be bared when people feel like it. The fabrics are light and either loose or stretchy, so nobody is ever in clothes that are too tight. Fat bodies of both genders are admired, so clothes are designed to show off everyone.

Food is plentiful oh so yummy (with all the health effects dealt with there is no thought of low fat or sugar free on anything that should be high fat or sweet). There are regular occasions when some people gather to deliberately eat until they are stuffed, although many don't eat that way.

There are sports and activities unique to the environment, so that people have a physical outlet, no matter how fat they are. In fact, the people are mostly pretty active, since they in low enough gravity that their weight doesn't make them hurt, and isn't that hard to carry around so long as they are gonig in a straight line (starting and stopping still takes effort). Although a few people enjoy being completely lazy, using mechanical devices to move themselves around, loving the feeling of being almost helpless within their thick wrapping of fat--and these people are accepted too.

And there are cats, who turn out to like low gravity even more than humans.

-Ed


----------



## alienlanes (May 16, 2007)

edx said:


> By any chance did you read the 'young adult' book "Dinah and the Fat Green Kingdom" when you were younger? (maybe it would have been out of print by then, I read it in like 1980). A chubby young girl dreams of being a princess in the 'fat green kingdom' where her parents are always encouraging her to eat more cookies, because how else will she ever become the fat green queen? Then of course the book gets ruined at the end as she learns to eat 'properly' and exercise a bit and instantly starts loosing weight, making friends, etc. But the first three quarters were my first ever hint that anyone else could ever think this way.
> 
> -Ed



   

I thought I was the only one! I loved that book. There's one really luscious description in particular of Dinah's fat best friend eating ice cream and scraping the sides of the bowl with her spoon to make sure that she ate every last bit -- that scene has been indelibly inked onto my brain ever since.

I deliberately never finished it, 'cause I could tell how it was going to end . I should try to find a copy at one of the online used-book stores.


----------



## Blackjack (May 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> So please now add your Fatland dream.



Probably working in a place like those described here.

Kind of a cop-out, but it's still totally true.


----------



## mni6762 (May 16, 2007)

i volunteer to be part of your house staff.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 16, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> My fatland has HUGE self cleaning bathtubs where you can soak in hot soapy water as long as you want and all of the towels are thick and XXXXL. All the clothing stores carry sizes up to 12x and alterations are free. ALL shoes and boots come in extra wide sizes and varying calf widths. Warm breezy outdoor climate with a huge pool and cookouts every day. Nobody has to work, no one worries about war or want and hugs are customary.



AMEN!! I'm liking the nobody has to work idea. Except my Spartan house boys. But in my Fatland, they don't mind.


----------



## fatlane (May 16, 2007)

Press button. Receive bacon. Enjoy bacon.

These machines will be in many locations.


----------



## imfree (May 16, 2007)

Can I do the FM radio station? 101.5 Fatland FM sounds great
to me!


----------



## kerrypop (May 16, 2007)

No work... Lots of bubble baths and big comfy furniture. Plenty of video games and ALWAYS a snack table, with dips of every kind... chocolate dip with strawberries, and bean dip with tortilla chips, and artichoke dip with sourdough. I'm totally with Sasha on the rollercoaster thing. TONS of fun rides, and there would be transporters like on star trek, so all of us from dims could just pop by for a visit whenever, and there would be clothing vendors all over the place... All sorts of styles! and like, goodwill style clothes, but that actually fit me, not size 00 or -2. (ugh, that is my pet peeve, by the way... going to goodwill and only having like.. teacher ABC dresses in my size) OH, and there would be free doctors for everybody, with magical curing stuff that could cure ANYTHING. That way no one would ever be sick, or hungry, and everyone could dress however they wanted. There would also be tons of books and ooh book clubs! (nerdnerdnerd) and all art supplies would be free.. and there would be music lessons if anyone wanted to learn... OH and there would be free makeup too. GOOD free makeup. not the stuff that makes my eye swell up and look like I have a genetic disease. (I was mad about that) I think that's everything... 

OH and swimming pools! and Hot tubs! and waterbeds! and it would always be the perfect temperature for everyone, so no one is too hot, or too cold. 

This is more like ridiculousland. Whatevs!


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 17, 2007)

I want the bathtubs too. Easy to climb in and out of, big as you need them, but not so badly-designed that you float around helplessly on the surface like a waterbug. (And some boyz eager to scrub my back whenever I Desire .) And well laid-out space that means you don't have to worry about overflowage, and way too many towels. Towels you can rap around you.
 And shower stalls with those lovely tiled seats for sitting and shaving and whatever.
 Pools. Oxygenated, not chlorinated, and private, so youI don't have to bother with suits unless you want, and outdoors/indoors and deep ends and paddlin ends and also hottubs and jacuzzis and everything big enough, clean, and easy to get in and out of with steps, not just dents in the wall.
 Yeah, and clothes. No such thing as a store that doesn't sell your size...if they don't carry it out far into SS size, they don't carry it period. Tailoring, like Lilly said.
 Foxy shoes for big ol feets.
 Armless chairs. Comfy, sturdy, wide enough, deep enough. Wherever, whenever you need 'em. Seating that works, period. Anywhere you go, including patios and porches!!!
 Cars you can fit in, cars with seat belts that fit. Back seats that fit, airbags that don't kill ya.
 Airplane seats with enough space to sit in them, for real!!
 Fabulous customized comfy sex furniture, yeah I said it!
 Gyms that anybody can use, fit in, wherever you need em.
 More benches on streets!!! For sittin and watching, maybe one of my top five things to do.
 Big beds!
 Hatstands with umbrellas/parasols in them on every corner for sun protection.
 Total decimation of modern media to be rebuilt along lines I like (let's just shorthand that one).
 Some sort of federally-funded FA-encouragement program. 
 Whee! I'm gettin giddy. Just a start.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 17, 2007)

I'm not even going to attempt to describe the various incarnations of a Fatland I've had over the years, slowly but surely becoming more realistic (when I was barely over 10, people grew up AND out). The level of detail I put into those things would write novels. I dream in highly detailed, full living color. I dream in movie style.

The other night, I had a dream where two friends who live in Virginia, another kid from my college I trust less than Dubya and Friends, and at least one other person, were trying to break into this ordinary looking house near my Grandparent's old house, and they managed to involve me and two other friends from my church. It was... long, and confusing, and messy.

Did I mention those two other friends are both very hot, but neither is 18+? Blah.


----------



## Waxwing (May 17, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Press button. Receive bacon. Enjoy bacon.
> 
> These machines will be in many locations.



I truly just fell over with laughter.

I'd like to purchase a package tour to Fatland, please.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 17, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I want the bathtubs too. Easy to climb in and out of, big as you need them, but not so badly-designed that you float around helplessly on the surface like a waterbug. (And some boyz eager to scrub my back whenever I Desire .) And well laid-out space that means you don't have to worry about overflowage, and way too many towels. Towels you can rap around you.
> And shower stalls with those lovely tiled seats for sitting and shaving and whatever.
> Pools. Oxygenated, not chlorinated, and private, so youI don't have to bother with suits unless you want, and outdoors/indoors and deep ends and paddlin ends and also hottubs and jacuzzis and everything big enough, clean, and easy to get in and out of with steps, not just dents in the wall.
> Yeah, and clothes. No such thing as a store that doesn't sell your size...if they don't carry it out far into SS size, they don't carry it period. Tailoring, like Lilly said.
> ...


 
I prefer the wide, open shower with a triad or so of nozzles on the cieling or 3 walls, and a big drain in the center of a slightly sloping floor.

Also, you know those neat rubbery gym floors that give just a little under you. Yeah. Those. Every room. Or very high pile carpet.


----------



## Sparrow (May 17, 2007)

I want to go to Fat Land. It sounds so hedonistic.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 17, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I prefer the wide, open shower with a triad or so of nozzles on the cieling or 3 walls, and a big drain in the center of a slightly sloping floor.
> 
> Also, you know those neat rubbery gym floors that give just a little under you. Yeah. Those. Every room. Or very high pile carpet.



Yes! I dream of an open shower too! Benches for sitting and shaving, slightly sloped floor with drain in the middle, a shelf big enough to put your soap, shampoo, conditioner, razor, comb, body oil spray, etc. = my dream shower. Self cleaning of course. 

Cafes with pillows and couches for lounging about over java and cookies with books and board games; live concerts, poetry readings and open mic nights throughout the month - 10% off if you show up in PJ's, 20% if they're sheer.

Pet ownership STRONGLY encouraged as pets promote health and well being. Tax incentives for humane and responsible pet ownership offered and they can be claimed as dependents.

Diet profiteering is illegal in Fatland. Turning a profit off of a diet service of any kind is strictly prohibited and considered a federal crime under Fatland law and punishable by hefty fines of up to $500,000 per offense and mandatory imprisonment and or immediate deportation to the hidden jungles of the Congo.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I go to this room and get massaged all over to keep my body soft as it would grow.


Methinx I already live in a form of Fatland because my husband gives me a full-body massage me almost every day! When Art & I began to date in the 1970s and he became an apprentice FA, having had no prior experience with fat girls, he discovered that it was really fun to massage my fat. Having the good sense not to dissuade him of this notion, to this day I endure almost daily massages as best I can. We'll celebrate our silver anniversary in a few weeks. :smitten:

But the biggest sign that I might already live in Fatland: Several months ago I mentioned that a cousin's daughter, who is the 2nd fattest member of my extended family after me, is getting married in July. She's 25 years old, average height and about 350lb, and her fiancé sure is a nice guy. Their wedding plans are coming along nicely, and I look forward to her shower in June. When I was a girl, my mother told me in no uncertain terms that I was way too fat ever to find a good husband. After Art & I got engaged, my mother almost had a brain overload, as her joy was almost offset that she was just plain wrong.

The two fattest women of our generations in our extended family have shown that obesity is no barrier to romance. After all, fat isn't a "problem," it's a "feature."


----------



## snuggletiger (May 17, 2007)

Are there vanilla ice cream & root beer dispensers and free cheesecake perchance?


----------



## James (May 17, 2007)

.... I want to live in your Fatlands...

I'll take any position 

cook/masseur/housestaff.... count me in


----------



## kerrypop (May 17, 2007)

Every time I look at this thread I am reminded of the lunch lady land song....


..sloppy joe...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 17, 2007)

I also want golf carts. They are fun and don't have side doors so my fat thigh doesn't get hit every time I close a car door. 
Did I mention that in my Fatland, Linkin Park are ALL FA's and they will preform for me and anyone else whenever we want.   
(PS... The new Linkin Park CD rules!!!!!!!!)


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 17, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I prefer the wide, open shower with a triad or so of nozzles on the cieling or 3 walls, and a big drain in the center of a slightly sloping floor.



There's nothing that's not wide & open in FatLand, yo!


----------



## JohnWylde (May 17, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Every time I look at this thread I am reminded of the lunch lady land song....
> 
> 
> ..sloppy joe...


Now 'sloppy joes' the best evr recipe for barbecue burgers from a cook book I picked up in SF airport.

Have you tried them?

JW


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 17, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes! I dream of an open shower too! Benches for sitting and shaving, slightly sloped floor with drain in the middle, a shelf big enough to put your soap, shampoo, conditioner, razor, comb, body oil spray, etc. = my dream shower. Self cleaning of course.


 
If I can afford it, I fully intend to get one of these in a future master bathroom. But then, I'm the kind of person who needs SPACE. I just need room to spread out, no matter what I'm doing. (Seriously, when I cook, I take over all the counters in the kitchen. Legos, as a kid, I'd take over the entire floor of a room.)



liz (di-va) said:


> There's nothing that's not wide & open in FatLand, yo!


 
You know what I meant...


----------



## Accept (May 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I also want golf carts. They are fun and don't have side doors so my fat thigh doesn't get hit every time I close a car door.
> Did I mention that in my Fatland, Linkin Park are ALL FA's and they will preform for me and anyone else whenever we want.
> (PS... The new Linkin Park CD rules!!!!!!!!)



A friend of ours loves Linkin Park and brought the CD over and played it for us. He kept on making fun of it, like saying that one song sounded like savage garden and another sounded like U2. But I think he was just putting on a show cuz he knows I'm not much of a fan. Deep down I think he loved it with all of his heart.


----------



## William (May 17, 2007)

Hi 

A place where all company functions where employees are asked to wear company tee-shirts would have some 3x, 4x and maybe larger tee-shirts available.

William- who has a company picnic coming up and nothing that fits to wear 





Accept said:


> A friend of ours loves Linkin Park and brought the CD over and played it for us. He kept on making fun of it, like saying that one song sounded like savage garden and another sounded like U2. But I think he was just putting on a show cuz he knows I'm not much of a fan. Deep down I think he loved it with all of his heart.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (May 17, 2007)

Rings come in lots of sizes, not just 7.

Bracelets come in a standard 8", with extenders that match the bracelets available for any given style at no extra cost.

Necklaces come with a standard 20" chain, and nobody wants anything smaller unless they're looking for a choker.

All places that serve shakes must by law have a backup shake machine that is turned on when the first one is being cleaned or repaired.

Tabloids will have unflattering pictures of celebrities who are getting too skinny once they are below a size 10/12 and tv shows and magazines will have stories about how to gain weight, the best exercise programs to keep fit at any size, and it will be assumed that most everyone is happy at the size they are or trying to gain.

Every restaurant will have LOTS of vegetarian options with protein.


----------



## alienlanes (May 17, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Necklaces come with a standard 20" chain, and nobody wants anything smaller unless they're looking for a choker.



But if they _are_ looking for one, chokers are stylish and plentiful, and women aren't afraid to use them to show off their sexy double chins :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:.

...can you tell that that particular fashion accessory drives me absolutely wild?...

Also, I love #5! And I approve of #6.


----------



## krystalltuerme (May 17, 2007)

Anybody read TR's "Schlaraffenland"? Another excellent fatland, but I have to say, some of the ones here are incredible!

http://www.geocities.com/feedswomen


----------



## fatlane (May 17, 2007)

There will be bench seats in airplanes.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (May 17, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> But if they _are_ looking for one, chokers are stylish and plentiful, and women aren't afraid to use them to show off their sexy double chins :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:.
> 
> ...can you tell that that particular fashion accessory drives me absolutely wild?...


<-----------wearing choker in avatar (that I made)

<-----------has other chokers (that I made)


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 17, 2007)

where health risks of being over weight are reduced only to lack of movement instead of heart attack and diabetese and all the negatives


----------



## alienlanes (May 17, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> <-----------wearing choker in avatar (that I made)
> 
> <-----------has other chokers (that I made)



 

You _are_ a Renaissance Woman :wubu:!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 17, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> But if they _are_ looking for one, chokers are stylish and plentiful, and women aren't afraid to use them to show off their sexy double chins :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:.
> 
> ...can you tell that that particular fashion accessory drives me absolutely wild?...
> 
> Also, I love #5! And I approve of #6.


 
I can't rep you right now, so I have to quote you instead. Chokers. Are. Sexy.

That is all.


----------



## kerrypop (May 18, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> <-----------wearing choker in avatar (that I made)
> 
> <-----------has other chokers (that I made)




you make chokers? WHOA! They are a hard to find accessory for girls with chubby necks... such as myself. I am jealous


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 19, 2007)

OK... so I went on a rollercoaster today, and they had appropriate seating for me. So I guess I was jumping the gun on that rollercoaster comment.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 19, 2007)

Food would be provided like replicators in Star Trek. Essentially unlimited, and pretty much any combination you can think of and/or find someone to program.

Housing is automatically set up proportionally to a person's size. As (if) they grow (or shrink, should such be the case) new housing in the same style they are already in, or a new style if they should choose, is made available for them, and the move is completely automated and accomplished during sleep.

Beds are highly reinforced, yet feel like you're sleeping on air (for real, not like the commercials always say). Most furniture is steel cored hardwood, such as rosewood, and has the option of being upholstered with thick, down-padded "pillows".

There are no sharp/blunt corners or edges, unless you get off on that kind of thing, and hallways are always wide enough for two of the largest resident(s) in any given residence to walk side-by-side comfortably (again, if you enjoy hips-on-walls, you may request it).

Sidewalks and powered walkways exist between all buildings, so those who prefer to walk can, and those who find it difficult do not have to.

Money doesn't exist. Girth, not wealth, is a measure of social class.

Fatland is actually hosted as a research endeavor by a race of humanoid aliens who are more than happy to provide all these things for free with the only requirement being the freedom to observe.


----------



## AtlasD (May 20, 2007)

Doughnuts, bismarcks and parfaits are considered health food. The government begins disbursing them for free.

Gals (and guys) are not afraid to wear skimpy swimsuits and "let it all hang out" at the beach. 

Jenny Craig commercials are banned. Kirstie Alley finally admits she was just doing it for the money, and gains back 50 pounds.

Dr. Phil and Robyn both pack on 50 pounds- and enjoy it.

Sports Illustrated models gain 60 pounds- the first 20 to get them out of anorexia, and the next 40 so they finally have some curves.

GONE FOREVER FROM THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE:

"Does this make me look fat?"

"Black is slimming"

"I'm trying to lose a few"

"No thanks- I'm trying to diet"

WHAT I WOULD LIKE TO HEAR:

"She has a pretty face, but she is too thin"

"She would look nice if she gained a few pounds"

"Does this help show off my rolls?"

"Boston cream pie? Sure! I'll take two."


----------



## Ample Pie (May 20, 2007)

wider potties that aren't crammed into tight places
hammocks and trampolines I don't have to worry about killing


----------



## fatlane (May 20, 2007)

Alas, there would still be trouble in this paradise!

Not all women would be able to get fat, nor would all want to be fat... there would be men in the same condition... some might actually have a _preference_ for the smaller sizes. Not a fetish, a _preference!_

We would have to be sure to let them know they are still good human beings who have every right to enjoy themselves.

Therefore, the diet industry, in whatever direction it may be trying to send one's weight, would have to _go._ People can be much more tolerant of anything if there isn't a barrage of ads screaming at them that they're not perfect.

This would also do in Scientology, I'm afraid.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 20, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Alas, there would still be trouble in this paradise!
> 
> Not all women would be able to get fat, nor would all want to be fat... there would be men in the same condition... some might actually have a _preference_ for the smaller sizes. Not a fetish, a _preference!_
> 
> ...



Like I said before. Doesnt matter what size you are in Fatland. Everyone there gets along. No one hates on anyone for preference. Fatland is a happy place.

I think I have a Portland version of Fatlands food service right now. I have a british man making me apparently the biggest breakfast I've ever had. We shall see James, we shall see.


----------



## Tooz (May 20, 2007)

All the mainstreak clothing shops carry 14-32, and if you need something smaller, you'd have to go to a Lane Bryant type thing for smaller sizes. 

Dunno if that's been said, but yeah.

And I agree with R. Woman about chokers. (Also, make me a choker. I will pay good money. >_>)


----------



## fatlane (May 20, 2007)

There would be no "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter." Instead, "HELL YES IT'S BUTTER!" would be a big-seller.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (May 20, 2007)

fatlane said:


> There would be no "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter." Instead, "HELL YES IT'S BUTTER!" would be a big-seller.



interesting, that's actually a staple in kitchens in my Fatland, too.

my fatland would feature magazine stands with all the same magazines we know and loathe, but the articles would be witty, relevant and universal...and the models would be nice and full-figured. open-mindedness would be as common as saying "hello" and good food would no longer be bad for you.

there's more, but some good food is currently calling my name.


----------



## fatlane (May 20, 2007)

Rice cakes would be used for a more appropriate purpose: fire starters.


----------



## Blackjack (May 20, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Rice cakes would be used for a more appropriate purpose: fire starters.



Do those really catch fire easily?

Because... well, I'm pleadin' the Fifth on this one, but I will say that it's relevant to my interests.


----------



## fatlane (May 20, 2007)

Soak 'em in lighter fluid and they oughta do just fine in that respect.

I wouldn't want to be too near the smoke they make, though...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2007)

I absolutely love this thread! I wanna live in Fatland! I love everyone's ideas. I especially agree with the open showers, private pools, large toilet seats with ample space around the toilet (really!). I'd like to add:

You can find clothing to fit no matter what size AND height you are. And shoe sizes for wide widths start at size 4 or 5. (I wear a size 5 to 5-1/2 WW shoe and it is near impossible to find anything comfortable and cute and reasonably priced!)

Restaurants have wide aisles and ample spacing between tables and chairs. If you want booth seating - the booths are adjustable too.

~Punkin


----------



## fatlane (May 21, 2007)

_"Desserts are included in the price of the meal to facilitate our guests' entertainment."_

That'll be on every menu.

Designers will also work heavily with elastic waistbands in their couture.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 21, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Do those really catch fire easily?
> 
> Because... well, I'm pleadin' the Fifth on this one, but I will say that it's relevant to my interests.


 
Pyro, eh Blackjack? You're not alone...



fatlane said:


> Soak 'em in lighter fluid and they oughta do just fine in that respect.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be too near the smoke they make, though...


 
Soak almost anything in lighter fluid and it will burn.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 21, 2007)

Tooz, I would agree that yes, bigger sizes in the shops in Fatland. But why stop at 32? Im a 32 and that doesn't give me much hope for the future.  I say the sky is the limit for sizes. They are always cute fashionable clothes, shoes are as wide as my fat foot, and yes, restaurants are well spaced out. The chairs must have legs with a MINIMUM of 3 inches in diameter for strong support. Nothing more uncomfortable than a chair that has wobbly legs and creeks soon as you sit in it. Not to mention, NO ARM RESTS. If they must have them, they must be adjustable.


----------



## fatlane (May 21, 2007)

Size 32? That's in our _petite_ section...


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 25, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> wider potties that aren't crammed into tight places
> hammocks and trampolines I don't have to worry about killing



damn those feeble hammocks!! my gf and I killed mine ^^;;


----------



## James (Sep 20, 2007)

did you hear the news..? Fatland exists..! 

Apparently its somewhere in the south of england in a town that begins with the letter B...?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 20, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> The chairs must have legs with a MINIMUM of 3 inches in diameter for strong support. Nothing more uncomfortable than a chair that has wobbly legs and creeks soon as you sit in it. Not to mention, NO ARM RESTS. If they must have them, they must be adjustable.


 
Why legs, even? Let's go Star Wars while we're at it and throw in a wide variety of repulsor chairs. Aid in maneuverability for those of you interested in getting too fat to stand too.


----------



## Kortana (Sep 20, 2007)

I think all cars in Fatland should be made of NERF.

That way- you can drink and not worry about driving,they would be super comfy and easily tailored to all sizes!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 20, 2007)

James said:


> did you hear the news..? Fatland exists..!
> Apparently its somewhere in the south of england in a town that begins with the letter B...?



Are y'all ready for this? Do you have the staffing? Porta-potties? Parking lots for tour buses?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 20, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Why legs, even? Let's go Star Wars while we're at it and throw in a wide variety of repulsor chairs. Aid in maneuverability for those of you interested in getting too fat to stand too.



I like the way you think!


----------



## Russ2d (Sep 21, 2007)

> My Fatland. Its a beautiful place. Everything is soft. The ground, the trees, the walls (if anyone saw the Hug-a-bunch movie from the 80's, its like that place.) Restaurants have endless amounts. They never run out! When you are done and leaving, they give you more food to take with you! Lets face it, you get hungry about an hour or two later anyway.
> My house is very large. Has many floors. But has my choice of elevator or escalator. The male cast of 300 are my house staff, and they must wear the same clothes from the movie.
> You know how in some cultures they take their young girls becoming brides, to get fat to please their future husband? Well I want a room like that. Where after I have eaten I go to this room and get massaged all over to keep my body soft as it would grow.
> I would have dance parties for all my friends, and the AC in the dance hall would be on high so we don't have to sweat our asses off too bad.
> I don't think Fatland would be only for fat people, but for everyone who wanted to be there. Thin or average or fat. In Fatland we all live in harmony.




Oh Fatland sounds great Sasha! I want to run your fattening/massage room- I would be excellent at keeping your body as fat and soft as possible!!


----------



## mango (Sep 21, 2007)

*SUPER FAT HAPPY LAND!!*  














*mmmmmmmmmmm.... chocolate half price..... *drooool** :eat2:


----------



## elle camino (Sep 25, 2007)

last week me and my friend went over to this place she's house sitting at for the month, and when we walked in - HAMMOCKS. like at least two in every room, several outside, barely any real chairs at all, in the whole house. just hammocks. and the lady of the house had left my friend this note that was like "if my 300 pound ass plus my husband's 250 pound ass haven't managed to break these in the past five yours, you girls should be fine". 
so all day i just went from hammock to hammock, not breaking or tipping over a SINGLE ONE. it was amazing. first time i've fearlessly hammocked since i was like nine years old. 
and it made me think of this thread.


----------



## Russ2d (Sep 25, 2007)

My Dream Fatland is very simple... every woman tries to be as fat and soft as possible, and every guy tries to be as thin (lean and muscular) as possible. 

Feeding and fattening a woman is an everyday affair, and women happily go about fattening themselves up for their boyfriends and husbands. The food is all natural and plentiful (no organo-chlorines, no hormone mimicking pesticides, no cancer causing industrial by products, no brain damaging exotoxins or other additives  ) and of course everything from airline seats to restaurant booths to theaters are designed for the fattest women to be comfortable. Clothes would be designed to accentuate and proudly show a woman's fat and there would be a monthly "squash day" where men would show their chivalry by becoming a piece of furniture for women to plop down upon (I love getting squashed so I had to throw that in there- it's my dream afterall  ).


----------



## stuffedyetthin (Sep 25, 2007)

1. It is a tropical island with arctic upwellings so the temperature is cool but not not so much that people are swadled in sweatsherts or jackets.
2. The city is a Hollondesk system of bridges and conals between restronts and gardens so people swim/float between eating places.
3. Manual labor and sales are done by robots so the city never sleeps.
4. The cannalside gardens are full of fruit and vegetables for the consumption of all. 
5. The main industry is aquaculture (fish farming) so there is no lack of sushi
6. Alternative medicine has found the cure for everything so there is no worry about health effects from morbid obecity.
7. Sumo wrestling takes place every sunday and there is no admission fee


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 21, 2007)

edx said:


> My fatland is a massive space station. The outer rings have about three quarters earth gravity, the inner rings steadily less, so that as people get bigger and bigger they can move to where they can still move around comfortably. There is huge hall in the middle with effectively no gravity, so that anyone, no matter how big, can bascially fly.
> 
> Of course the science and medicine has eliminated everything like high blood pressure and diabetes and any other possible side effect. Therefore people can get as fat as they want to, or eat as much as they want to and not worry about how fat they get. Or both :eat2: Many are just fat, happy to be in a place where their knees don't hurt and their flesh doesn't sag. A few grow to sizes that you would never see on earth, but live in such low microgravity that they can still get around, limited more by the fat of their limbs and by mass than by weight.
> 
> ...



A low-gravity fat land - great idea!


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Nov 21, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> A place I would rather be. I call it Fatland. Now I think at one point or another everyone has visited their own Fatland. So I wanted a thread for people to come and share what their perfect Fatland is.
> 
> My Fatland. Its a beautiful place. Everything is soft. The ground, the trees, the walls (if anyone saw the Hug-a-bunch movie from the 80's, its like that place.) Restaurants have endless amounts. They never run out! When you are done and leaving, they give you more food to take with you!
> 
> ...



If my renaissance faire ever becomes successful, you will have an officially fat friendly amusement park. I hate rollercoasters, though. I would rather build floating dark rides like the ones Disney makes.

Loved this delightful post.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 21, 2007)

I have to admit, recently when I relax I have thought about something sorta like this. (Yay, I'm not the only one having crazy day dreams!)

I dream about a big, gorgeous home, some little community that's basically just my spouse and I, our friends and close relatives. A private beach, warm climate, with a short snowy season, tons easily accessible food places and a grocery store, other fun places. (The size friendly amusement park sounds lovely, not that I have trouble fitting in things now but in this day dream scenario I would.)
Basically just peace. Nobody works, we just relax, enjoy all the music, movies, entertainment, food (etc) we want all day. 
And automatically accommodating furniture, baths, appliances etc for getting bigger.
Happy harmony, not having to worry ever.

Plus, no health risks whatsoever with gaining weight. That's one thing that keeps me reluctant to gain a whole lot of weight in real life and get super big, that it has so many health risks. So none of that. Just being able to get bigger and bigger, never have to worry about complicatiobs.

It's pretty much my biggest fantasy in the world to just eat all day long, whatever I like. Without any worries whatsoever. Pure heaven just thinking of it. In my little day dreams I've even played with the idea of being immobile, just being completely spoiled and waited on 24 hours a day. All the service I need. I'm just a brat at heart. :blush:

Recently that's become my happy place I drift to when I'm stressed.


----------



## DrFeeder (Nov 21, 2007)

krystalltuerme said:


> Anybody read TR's "Schlaraffenland"? Another excellent fatland, but I have to say, some of the ones here are incredible!
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/feedswomen



On the same site, there's also "Thin Discrimination" -- not quite as fantastical and with the interesting twist that women are _*required by law*_ to get fat...


----------



## biackrlng (Nov 22, 2007)

interesting thread


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Nov 22, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> A private beach, warm climate, with a short snowy season, tons easily accessible food places and a grocery store, other fun places. (The size friendly amusement park sounds lovely, not that I have trouble fitting in things now but in this day dream scenario I would.)
> Basically just peace. Nobody works, we just relax, enjoy all the music, movies, entertainment, food (etc) we want all day.
> And automatically accommodating furniture, baths, appliances etc for getting bigger.
> Happy harmony, not having to worry ever.
> ...



I've daydreamed for a long time of creating an island country someplace in the Caribbean named "Cayo Gorda", that is a utopian society for fat people. Fitting much of the description of Fatland I've read here...big chairs, big tables, big cushy seats in water taxis that carry around big people, great comfy restaurants and hotels, and everything much larger than average. With a media that reflects the Cayo Gorda ideal, with magazines and bookstores and shopping malls standardized aesthetically on appreciation of fat people (fat women in particular). 

It wouldn't have to be a state-controlled culture to be fat-friendly. It could be a transplanted culture with a free market --an island where none of the adult female residents are under 200 pounds, and many are twice that--and everyone knows it because it's been made very culturally obvious--is not going to cater to skinny women or diet culture.

Imagine the 'bikini beaches' at such a place. 

Fantasies..but it just seems like such a pleasant idea. Doesn't it?


----------



## Dhaunae (Nov 22, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> I've daydreamed for a long time of creating an island country someplace in the Caribbean named "Cayo Gorda", that is a utopian society for fat people. Fitting much of the description of Fatland I've read here...big chairs, big tables, big cushy seats in water taxis that carry around big people, great comfy restaurants and hotels, and everything much larger than average. With a media that reflects the Cayo Gorda ideal, with magazines and bookstores and shopping malls standardized aesthetically on appreciation of fat people (fat women in particular).
> 
> It wouldn't have to be a state-controlled culture to be fat-friendly. It could be a transplanted culture with a free market --an island where none of the adult female residents are under 200 pounds, and many are twice that--and everyone knows it because it's been made very culturally obvious--is not going to cater to skinny women or diet culture.
> 
> ...




It sounds like a nice place. Will said island contain oodles of men willing to worship and adore us? If so, even my fear of flying would not keep me away.


----------



## lpddpl1980 (Dec 13, 2007)

Do any of you remember a site called Fatland?


----------



## DoctorBreen (Dec 13, 2007)

A moderate size island, with a temperate climate, with no heat waves. Not too cold either, except in Winter. 
Lots of restaurants of all types, food is very cheap.

Lots of large clothes shops. Weight loss pills can make people temporarily thin so weight gain can be repeated over and over again.

Media is required by law to portray fat people as beautiful, attractive and desirable.

XL seats and such.

Lush meadows and woods are very lovely.
A part of the island even has genetically modified, edible sweetie plants akin to those in charlie and the chocolate factory. 

No artificial preservatives/additives in any foods.


----------

